# do Emirates offer bereavement flight discounts like some other airlines?



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

This has been a totally sh*t weekend.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> This has been a totally sh*t weekend.


Sorry for the circumstances..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry Vantage  From experience, I remember that although they don't offer discounts, they do have allocations for emergency travel situations, so they'll probably bump someone off.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ok, thanks. A bit of research says they don't. Not to worry.
Space on the plane isn't the problem, but nice to know they might help out.

I remembered BA flying family back at 25% fare + upgrade for a bereavement, but it must have been years ago!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear Vantage. Might be worth mentioning the circumstances on check in in case they can upgrade you, or at least give you a decent quiet spot on the plane.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, they dont  

Safe trip home. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Most places don't anymore. =( 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

In situations where it's a close family member my company usually sorts that stuff out for us.


----------

